

When we fail, let it be because we tried to innovate, not emulate - nate
http://www.lettersofnote.com/2011/11/some-thoughts-on-our-business.html

======
lurker17
"The recent release of the big-budget Dick Tracy movie had been a
disappointment"

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dick_Tracy_%281990_film%29>

    
    
        Budget 	$46 million[1]
        Box office 	$162,738,726 (worldwide) $60,611,000 (rentals)
    

disappointment?

------
angersock
This is so spot-on, for Hollywood today and everyone else.

Speaking as a developer, there is so much here that speaks to the startup
scene:

Build a place that attracts good talent. Develop your in-house talent. Take
risks intelligently. Don't try to be the next big blockbuster product--do
smaller projects and nail them; if you screw up, get up and try again. Don't
get distracted with things that don't matter, and don't try to compete with
other people doing insane things.

There is so much wrong with the AAA games industry, with the web dev world,
with Hollywood and the RIAA and everyone else--reading this memo was a
wonderful assurance that somewhere, at some time, somebody else saw issues
that we all face today and tried to do something about it.

~~~
nate
Yep. Awesome thoughts. I can't help feel though that this goes against a bunch
of the blockbuster desires of a bunch of folks on this here site. There's a
lot of folks gunning for the next Groupon/Airbnb/Dropbox homerun instead of
hoping to knock a few singles/doubles in their projects.

